# [Solved] elan touchpad not being recognized

## virtguru

Ive a bit of a problem with a touchpad being properly recognized. It works, but my goal is to shut it off because its annoying  :Smile:  evdev synaptics are enabled and installed. Any ideas what I'm missing here ? 

kernel .config:

```
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=y

```

eix -I synaptics

```
[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

     Available versions:  1.3.0 1.4.0 (~)1.5.0 (~)1.5.2 (~)1.6.0 (~)1.6.1

     Installed versions:  1.6.2(03:34:56 PM 08/31/2012)

     Homepage:            http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/

     Description:         Driver for Synaptics touchpads
```

eix -I evdev

```
[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  2.6.0 (~)2.7.0

     Installed versions:  2.7.3(03:34:07 PM 08/31/2012)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver
```

synclient shows:

```
Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices recognizes it as a logitech wheel mouse, funny thing is its not. From the Asus website its an Elantech.

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0063

N: Name="ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input10

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event10 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103
```

dmesg: (a little lengthy here a snip)

```
[    2.689904] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.690958] usbcore: registered new interface driver synaptics_usb
```

xinput:

```
xinput

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse               id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse           id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam                      id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Gaming Keyboard                           id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Gaming Keyboard                           id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ G11 Keyboard                              id=16   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Last edited by virtguru on Wed Sep 05, 2012 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## virtguru

looks like I oversaw this in kernel configuration:

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y
```

It is now recognized properly and synclient is working and am able to shut it off.

cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=000e Version=0000

N: Name="ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input10

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event10

B: PROP=9

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e420 30000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=260800011000003

```

----------

